# can DP turn into schizophrenia



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

i currently have chronic DPD 
and im on Risperdal 1mg

i wanna get off the risperdal.

but this link scared the shit out of me.

http // schizophrenia emedtv com/risperdal/risperdal-withdrawal html



> Risperdal withdrawal symptoms can include, but are not limited to:
> 
> Insomnia
> Symptoms of schizophrenia (such as hallucinations or delusions)
> ...


----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

http://schizophrenia.emedtv.com/risperd ... rawal.html

ive been on the meds for 3 months


----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

---


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

I've never heard of it happening and your mind can play a lot of tricks on you under stress that might feel like you'll get it, but it's just anxiety.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I am 99% sure that DP cannot lead to schizophrenia. It was long since i read on the subject thats why I cannot say 100%.


----------



## JoCZker (Jul 31, 2009)

By my opinion withdrawal of risperdil can lead to this things, of course, just if you suffer from schizofrenia. Because if you are schizo its almost imposible to stop taking your meds. But 1 mg is smallest dose ever. I have this too. Its no big deal, so dont worry. DRDP and schizofrenia, they dont have connection.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Depersonalization and/or derealization are prodromal symptoms of schizophrenia, and are usually accompanied by several other symptoms. Not everyone who develops schizophrenia will have experienced DP/DR, nor does experiencing DP/DR necessarily lead to developing schizophrenia. If you've been diagnosed with depersonalization disorder, then the clinician probably ruled out schizophrenia.

Nobody on this forum is qualified to give advice on whether or not you will or will not experience any given mental disorder. You should ask this question of the clinician who diagnosed you and treating you, as they are the most qualified to answer your query.


----------



## CrypticUk (Sep 16, 2007)

No


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I believe all these mental disorder have a genetic component. I don't have anyone in my family or ancestors who have schizophrenia. Certain relatives have anxiety/depression/DP symptoms. I am not the least bit worried that I will have or will get schizophrenia. I've had DP, off and on, for about 30 years. Sometimes when I am very stressed out I get confused thoughts that may feel like what it would be like to be schizophrenic. I have "intact reality testing" that precludes me from schizophrenia, I've had more than one docs expert opinion about my diagnosis.


----------

